# Dakota tyre pressures



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Has anyone worked out the real tyre pressures for the new style Dakota yet? I'm running on 65 psi front and 70 psi rear but not sure if that right or not .


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning wp1234,

My understanding is that you should follow the tyre pressures provided in the door shut but for confirmation you could contact Auto-Trail on 01472 571000.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, we have a 2013 Dakota and soon after collecting it we fully loaded it (including a full tank of diesel, a full tank of water and 2 full gas bottles, along with clothes, food etc for a 2 week trip). We took it up to our local quarry and put it on their weighbridge.

Figures obtained were front axle 1620kg (max permitted is 2100kg). Rear axle was 2460kg (max permitted is 2400kg!!). 

We returned home and drained out at least 100 litres of water which would have taken at least 100kg off the back axle (probably more as the tank is set well behind the axle). I emailed Continental with the weights and their recommendation was 45psi in the front tyres and 80psi in the rears.

We now make sure we travel with no more than about 1/4 of a tank of fresh water and always drain off the waste before we move on. We've made an effort to try and relocate heavy things closer to the front axle and will probably repeat the weighbridge exercise next year to check how things are then.

Bottom line is that, to be sure, you need to weigh your van in running trim and ask Continental for the correct settings.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Last time I emailed Continental the email address was [email protected] and I received a fairly swift response with the recommended pressures. The small cost of obtaining accurate axle weights from a weighbridge is well worth it.
Bill


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Bill

What pressures do you use on your Apache 634?

We run fairly light and have experimented a bit with pressures but currently run 60psi front and 65psi rear. It still seems a bit too hard a ride though.

Dave


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Dave,
Conti recommended:
Front: 3.75bar - 54psi
Rear: 5.25bar - 76psi

based on
axle weights:
Front: 1650Kg
Rear: 1980Kg

Tyres are Continental 215/70 R15 CP 109R
Bill

P.S. Now I think of it, these weights were with a full water tank and took us too close to the maximum loading for my liking so I checked back with Conti for a rear axle weight of about 1900Kg and they suggested reducing the pressure to 5.0 bar. We make sure we travel with a water tank no more than quarter full. I guess we really ought to get the MH weighed again with what we now regard as a 'normal load'


----------

